# Budget entry into tubes



## kaineilsen (Jan 31, 2007)

I just picked up one of these....

http://www.enjoythemusic.com/Magazine/equipment/0306/dared_mp5.htm

Tube preamp section with a class-d amp section.

Sounds pretty darn nice.


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

A better DIY option IMO would be S5's amp kits. If you want full tubes that is.
You have to make the chassis and what not and put it together but everything is included. Minus the chassis.

http://www.s5electronics.com/thome.html


This is their stock photo on a plank of wood:


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Buy a set of Dynaco MKIII's and have a blast, the transformers are great, the design is stupid simple, it's point to point except for the preamp board and there are sooo many mods out there and soo much documentation that it's not even funny.

Evn a stereo 70, but I'm partial to the MKIII. They can be had way cheaper than you find them on ebay for!

Chad


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

Holy crapper. 

Is that truely a Class A tube amp on a budget .

Model 16LS Stereo Integrated Tube Amplifier 

STEREO INTEGRATED
TUBE AMPLIFIER
Model 16LS Site Updated August 2007

K-16LS Stereo Integrated Tube Amplifier Kit ($225.00 + shipping)
Shipping is typically $15 a kit, tubes only are $10.

Specifications:
Input Impedance = 100k ohms
Input connector = RCA jacks 
Output Impedance = 4 ohms each Channel
Output Power = Push Pull 16 Watts per Channel
 Speaker Impedance = 4 ohms
_*The circuit is a Class A amplifier *_
Minimum Input for full output = .5 V
Frequency Response = 20 to 20,000 Hz
Total Harmonic Distortion at 1 Watt <1%


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

Thats what I'm saying. I have been itching to buy one to try out. It is the cheapest why that I have seen to get into tubes.


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

buy a hafler trans ana / trans nova amplifier and you get the tube sound  


http://www.tubecad.com/2007/03/blog0100.htm


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I wonder how bad the OP transformers suck?


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

Good point there Chad, bring us all down with that will yeah for crist sakes 

But, it glows and warms a small room

Everyone got to have a tube amp if you really are into sound, even if its a poopy fisher from the 60's. Even some of those are not to bad.


I got it , take out the 6005/6BQ5`s and replace with a pair of EL509. LOL never mind that might be a bit much for that to support.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Uh yeah, an EL509/519 wants a pretty stout plate voltage 

My old Scott...... It's a rarity that I salvaged from a dumpster and made it so it would not catch on fire. It's rare because it's a "transition model" between the 299C and 299D, neither schematic match and it's got a little 229 flava in there too. if you smash a 229D, 299C, and 299D together this is it. I actually photochopped the schematics together at one point. It has 7591's and runs hotter than a fire-cracker!

I went on a couple forums bitching about the lack of schematics and wondering what it ACTUALLY was and my only reply was.... "Wanna Sell It?"




























And yes, the preamp tubes are telefunken diamonds


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

You suck 

That looks nice indeed, I had a fisher 101 I think[looks the same], years ago.

The power transformer was toast, so I added external power. I had the plate voltage up to 540v. It was a fricken great amp and hot as hell also. The tubes were burning in my from the excess plate voltage and glowed a dull red on the plates. SWEET!!!

You know what , you should look up The Fisher model 101, that might be what you looking for.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Diru said:


> You suck
> 
> That looks nice indeed,


Thanks man, it was a fun project, rewarding too 

After looking at the pic of it flipped over I'm still trying to figure out what else I was working on by the PCB off to the upper left :blush: 

This was my "relief amp" that I tinkered with when i got sick of what I was working on or something threw me for a loop, it cleansed the mind


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

I could just kick myself to this day, I have had two of these. One had a blown output transformer, and one that worked and needed some TLC. HH Scott model LK-150.

I gave them away










holy crap the hf-22, yep had a pair.

http://www2u.biglobe.ne.jp/~tossie/T-6L6-J.html











Nice link:::: http://www.6v6gt.com/hifi.html


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

One of dem KT88's is gassy  Check out the getter  Prolly still sell for a mint!

I have a stash of Gold Lions. Shhhhhhh.


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

chad said:


> One of dem KT88's is gassy  Check out the getter  Prolly still sell for a mint!
> 
> I have a stash of Gold Lions. Shhhhhhh.



Without a doulbt, the last one I seen on ebay went for some $800 untested for the LK-150. That was few years ago. If you see one grab it and run like hell.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Diru said:


> Without a doulbt, the last one I seen on ebay went for some $800 untested for the LK-150. That was few years ago. If you see one grab it and run like hell.


I have about a dozen NOS, Street is about 150-175 each. 'Ol Mikey Matthews over at new sensor is selling the re-issues. I have yet to try one, or the re-isue 7591 for that matter.

If your ass were ready... I had an old home brew tuber on 10M SSB tonight and a clear shot to you..... sweet cheeks...... Had a nice opening to the north and east of me, havn't checked maps yet but I had a nice QSO round table with MN and NY for about 1/2 hour, they are probably still in there.

Chad


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

chad said:


> I have about a dozen NOS, Street is about 150-175 each. 'Ol Mikey Matthews over at new sensor is selling the re-issues. I have yet to try one, or the re-isue 7591 for that matter.
> 
> If your ass were ready... I had an old home brew tuber on 10M SSB tonight and a clear shot to you..... sweet cheeks...... Had a nice opening to the north and east of me, havn't checked maps yet but I had a nice QSO round table with MN and NY for about 1/2 hour, they are probably still in there.
> 
> Chad


Ummmm come again , some one has a dozen LK-150's !!!!!!!!!!!!!

I got to be missing something.

Hell its only 10 meters. I got nothing on the HF bands at this time. Everything is mobile 2 and 70 so far.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Diru said:


> Ummmm come again , some one has a dozen LK-150's !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I got to be missing something.
> 
> Hell its only 10 meters. I got nothing on the HF bands at this time. Everything is mobile 2 and 70 so far.


no, a dozen gold lions


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

what tube amplifiers would you like to own if you could ?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

zukiaudio said:


> what tube amplifiers would you like to own if you could ?


Honestly, mine. I take great joy in building them, it's peaceful to me and PtP wiring is a true artform, it's just so much more fun than stuffing boards to me and allows some creativity.

I don't do it for clout, if I find a design I like I make one or two. Even if it is a junk-box-special.

But I'd like to have a set of Mark VI's


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

zukiaudio said:


> what tube amplifiers would you like to own if you could ?


Tuff call. 

http://www.caryaudio.com/

http://www.audioresearch.com/

http://www.conradjohnson.com/

I even worked with these at a planar speaker place years ago. nice ****.

http://www.atma-sphere.com/index.html

That reminds me, I should see if they are looking for a tech/assembler......yay


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Wow...... Just Wow.....


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

point to point ftw!


----------



## Entityofme1 (Sep 15, 2005)

I thought you were asking about budget tube amplification for a car application. LOL...Last time I looked I seem to recall the company called Milbert being the only one doing it for car and being trully tube. I just now looked them back up on google to see if they were still around or if they had gone under due to their market being so small and select. Surprisingly enough they were still around and their web site appeared to have gone through a number of changes. Their premier amp offering is a whopping $3,000 for 30 watts X 2 .  I don't think i'll be making that plunge any time soon. Even though I told myself years ago I'd never pay X amount of dollars for what I've shelled out now on some of my gear without batting an eye I still cannot justify paying that much for an amp be it for car or home.

http://www.milbert.com/new/index.bdc


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

Entityofme1 said:


> I thought you were asking about budget tube amplification for a car application. LOL...Last time I looked I seem to recall the company called Milbert being the only one doing it for car and being trully tube. I just now looked them back up on google to see if they were still around or if they had gone under due to their market being so small and select. Surprisingly enough they were still around and their web site appeared to have gone through a number of changes. Their premier amp offering is a whopping $3,000 for 30 watts X 2 .  I don't think i'll be making that plunge any time soon. Even though I told myself years ago I'd never pay X amount of dollars for what I've shelled out now on some of my gear without batting an eye I still cannot justify paying that much for an amp be it for car or home.
> 
> http://www.milbert.com/new/index.bdc


HSS Fidelity has some nice stuff as well for the car. Tru and Abyss have somethign as well that are all tube I believe. (Unsure about the abyss). Quite a few companies are doing hybrid tubes


----------



## honda (Oct 7, 2007)

anyone have any ideas on a schematics using 12ax7s for preamp and i want to use JJ 6L6s for the powerside like the way look and the way sound in late fenders 50s-60s guitar amps

i want to ether build a stereo tube amp or may just for it being a my first time building a tube amp and go mono for a simple guitar amp 

with a gain and contour controls just a little control but keeping it simple any other suggestions open ears here
thanks


----------



## honda (Oct 7, 2007)

also another car tube amp from Digital Designs t45 i think about 6k built to order and full tube

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=3402&stc=1&d=1195679995
T45FrontCase.jpg
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=3403&stc=1&d=1195680065
CaseOff.jpg


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

anyone watching these ?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ndexURL=5&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

honda said:


> anyone have any ideas on a schematics using 12ax7s for preamp and i want to use JJ 6L6s for the powerside like the way look and the way sound in late fenders 50s-60s guitar amps
> 
> i want to ether build a stereo tube amp or may just for it being a my first time building a tube amp and go mono for a simple guitar amp
> 
> ...


It all out there, here is a start

http://www.diyguitaramp.com/tech.html

some 2 ch home

http://www.drtube.com/audioamp.htm


----------



## honda (Oct 7, 2007)

thanks for info 
correction not 6l6 tubes 6v6s


----------



## twocupsofbutter (Apr 20, 2009)

Transcendent Sound Introduces THE BEAST OTL AMPLIFIER

This would be my choice 

X2 please!


----------

